

Dear Software Vendors: Your network licensing causes me pain. - shared4you
http://www.walkingrandomly.com/?p=5072

======
lutusp
The linked article is the best argument in favor of open-source, open-access
software I've read in weeks. All the flaming hoops the network administrator
has to jump through, in order to install overpriced, underpowered software on
an overpriced, underpowered operating system.

And it's a university environment. Just a suggestion -- during their formative
years, maybe the students should experience something other than Windows?

